# Toppled crane slows down Tri-Rail



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2003)

It has been reported that there has been a crane that toppled over somewhere in West Palm Beach (exact location and milepost are unknown). But it is causing major delays to both Tri-Rail and Amtrak trains. Tri-Rail trains are running between 15-60 minutes late, Amtrak hasn't fared as well. 98 lost an hour between Miami and Sebring, while 92 lost two hours between Miami and West Palm, 92 still has yet (as of 6:15) to arrive in Sebring, they did leave three hours late from Miami. So bad times for anyone travelling into or out of the South Florida area.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 27, 2003)

Any idea what might have caused the crane to fall?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haven't heard yet, my two guesses are high wind (it was breezy yesterday, but not THAT breezy), or the crane was on a bad foundation, because the construction site is moving a lot I'd guess they probably just picked a weak spot to set the crane up on.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2003)

Apparently this accident happened yesterday, even though they are still cleaning it up. Here are two articles on this story.

From Wednesday,



> An accident involving a crane has knocked out electricity to much of the city and will delay rush-hour Tri-Rail riders up to one hour this evening, the commuter line reported around 4 p.m.
> The construction-related accident occurred just south of the Lake Worth Station at Sixth Avenue South around 3:30 p.m.


The full story from the Sun Sentinal.

From Today,



> Tri-Rail traffic isn't back to normal in the Lake Worth area, but it's getting closer.
> Northbound passengers on the commuter line can expect few delays, A Tri-Rail spokeswoman said. Southbound passengers may face delays of up a half-hour during the evening commute on Wednesday.


Again from the Sun Sentinal.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd have to guess NB trains are getting the priority as the Lake Worth siding is just north of the station, so SB's can be held there while the NB gets by causing less delay in the clean up area. I'd also have to guess there is at least a 25 MPH DSR there.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 27, 2003)

The following quote is from Tri-Rail itself:



> TRI-RAIL DELAYED DUE TO CONSTRUCTION-RELATED INCIDENT.
> Tri-Rail passengers can expect delays of up to one hour this evening due to a construction-related incident just south of the Lake Worth Station. A crane being used by contractors to install noise walls tipped over onto the tracks, making the mainline impassable.
> 
> Palm Tran, Palm Beach County school buses and Quality charter buses have been dispatched to carry passengers between the Lake Worth and Boynton Beach stations. Riders who can find alternative means of transportation for their evening commute are urged to do so. For updates on the situation, call 1-800-TRI-RAIL (874-7245).


----------

